# Vent-free Gas Fireplaces



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

I am going to check out an attic reno tomorrow morning and the guy wants to heat the space with a vent-free gas fireplace. I didn't really think much of it until a contractor I know who I was talking with today said no way.

Obviously he thinks they let in a whole bunch of carbon dioxide into the living area, and I was just reading online they also let off water vapor and nitrogen dioxide. Is all this true? Should I tell him we need to go with a vented fireplace? What's everyone think? Thanks guys


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Unvented are illegal in some places.

There are direct vent the have two ducts in the chimney - one for air intake and one for exhaust venting. They are 80%+ efficient and usually are approved by standards and codes.


----------



## dennis (Nov 17, 2004)

I was in a house last winter with three natural gas fireplaces. The walls and windows, and attic, were literally dripping from the humidity. That's as much as I know.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

Many of the direct vent appliances are not recommended as the primary heat source.


----------



## Teoli (Feb 27, 2010)

Vent free is a big mistake IMO. They come with an oxygen depletion sensor that will shut them off if they consume too much of the rooms O2.

The big thing is they smell really bad. It takes time, too much time before they burn off all of the crap from the log set. You have too keep the windows open to try and off gas all of the odors they release. It was a disaster for me. I would never recommend them.

Check with the municipality if they even allow vent free or direct vent. They did when I did it. I'm sorry they let me do it.

Direct vent is the way to go. More work and hassle but more effective (less smelly) and you'll have a happier customer in the long run.


----------



## dibs16 (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I think I may find some literature to bring to the proposal so I can educate the customer properly about direct vent fireplaces. We'll see how it goes! Thanks again


----------



## kubie (Oct 19, 2008)

dont think u can put one in a remodel/addition or any home newer than 1985


----------



## charlie828 (Feb 22, 2009)

Had one on a small sun porch and within a month or so of occasional use, it blackened ceilings and most of the walls in my home. Also put some crap on the windows that was almost impossible to remove. Manufacturer finally said it was a bad batch of the fake logs and paid to repaint entire interior. Tried it again with new logs sent by factory. Same results. Yes, I'm a slow learner, but now I know and I'll never do it again. My advice is run away fast and don't even think about it.


----------



## fred54 (Dec 1, 2010)

My only experience is with the one I have in my own home and I love it but I wouldn't use it in an attic space. Mine is in a 400 square foot sunroom addition and it works great. On a 30 degree morning it will bring the temp from 48 to 70 in about 20 minutes. That being said, we leave the sunroom open to the house and let the air circulate.

If we leave the room shut tight with the fireplace on, you can definitely smell the difference and the moisture builds up. With it open to the whole house the air circulates and we have no problems at all. They are great in the right conditions. I would go a different route in a basement or an attic.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I've never seen one north of the 49th except for one guy who brought one up from the US. Honestly if you don't use it that much I can't see it being all that bad....just like running a gas stove.


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

The direct vents are costly, but do a great job without the problems of CO.

The only problem (except for the price) is that they are essentially sealed with a glass door, but they do come with all the goodies (remote, two multi-speed fans, thermostat, etc.) since they usually use licensed pipe fitters and electricians and inspections and insurance approvals are a breeze. In some areas, switching from wood to gas gets a reduced insurance premium (something, but not much).

A contractor might find it good to become familiar with the systems and use it as an optional selling tool since the literature and support is good and appeals to many home owners.

Usually $3000 installed including gas and electric in a wood burning cavity.


----------



## W-Tinc (Feb 15, 2008)

My house had a pretty big addition added to it in the 70's and they added a second furnace to heat it. When I bought it that furnace was junk..I decided to go with a nice looking gas log fireplace and use the closet where the furnace was for extra storage.

I was worried about the same issues people have mentioned, but have been very happy with it and have had no troubles/smells etc. It looks great, just set the thermostat where you want it and forget it, and it saves us a good bit of money on our heating costs. 

My house does have a pretty open floor plan which allows it to just work with the furnace to keep temp right, and air moves through the whole thing pretty good so my results may be better than someone using it to heat a smaller closed off area.


----------



## Fireplaceguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Vent free fireplaces are 100% efficient obviousy, because the heat can go nowhere else but into the room. The trade off is that you get any fumes from the gas that is burned as well as moisture, which is a by product of any fire. Anyone with allergies or respiratory problems may be affected by the fumes. After a period of time you will also be able to notice a light film on everything, more noticeable if you have pictures on the walls and take them down. Those in the industry call vent frees room vented fireplaces. Some people never notice the smell, others, like myself, get headaches from it. I install fireplaces for a living, and I never recommended them...but I also dont worry much about them if the customer insists on it and I always tell them the potential problems so it doesnt bite me in the rear in the future. It goes without saying that the room obviously has to be properly sized for a vent free. You need so many cubit feet of space per 1000 btus the vent free burns. And you shouldnt install them in bedrooms. And they are illegal in some states.


----------



## texas.roofer (Apr 8, 2011)

*Good Experience with Heat n Glo*

I had a good experience with Heat n Glo Direct Vent Fireplaces... that seems to be the preferred brand... at times customers value your suggestions when you install it. I asked my customers to go for HeatnGlo 6000 CLX since I have it at home... definitely better than Vent Free... and Heat n Glo was the one who invented Direct Vent Fireplaces... 

heatnglo(dot)com


----------



## Fireplaceguy (Mar 9, 2011)

Heat n glo used to be without a doubt the best direct vent fireplace on the market, but others have caught up with them in terms of both asthetics and ease of installation. But thats not saying they arent good. They are nice fireplaces.


----------



## texas.roofer (Apr 8, 2011)

*I feel they still are*



Fireplaceguy said:


> Heat n glo used to be without a doubt the best direct vent fireplace on the market, but others have caught up with them in terms of both asthetics and ease of installation. But thats not saying they arent good. They are nice fireplaces.


I feel that they still are pioneers. They launched "Solaris" a see-through, clean face, circular fireplace which fits in the center of the wall. This product won some best innovation award at HPBA. It is expensive product but still awesome.


----------

